# What to do today?



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi all. Time out's website seems to be broken today so was just hoping to canvass ideas on inexpensive things to do with my afternoon? Any ideas gratefully recieved.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Tidy the House!! Unfortunately thats my plan, then jump in the pool.


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Buy a small surprise treat for Mrs Jimbo and/or someone close to you. Or yourself.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Tidy the House!! Unfortunately thats my plan, then jump in the pool.


You've just described my day!!


----------

